# Female Humans looking for some NSFW RP (humans,anthros,ferals welcome)



## WendigoNasty (Oct 10, 2017)

So I have two human characters I really want to RP with right now.  They are both from ARK: Survival Evolved so dino and monster characters (Especially feral ones) are super welcomed.   They are alternate versions of the same character but with vastly different personalities.

Wendy 1 (Tyrant Queen): Hard Sadist Dom, Villainous leader of an Alpha Tribe who will fuck anyone and anything when she is horny (Which is whenever she isn't fighting).  Would love some innocent survivors to use and abuse.  An encounter with her will certainly be dub-con if not non-con so please keep that in mind.  I am also open to having her being forced in to submission (lots of humiliation, bondage and patience would be required).

Wendy 2 (The Messenger): Switch, Gentile Dom/Obedient Sub, She ranges a little more than TQ, she will gladly take any role her lover requires but prefers it to be gentle and slow.  Depending on the time period she will range from innocent and clumsy to touch starved and hand shy.  Later iterations of her are mute, so keep this in mind.  I would like either a very WAFF encounter or something non-con to really fuck her up. 



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FWmtWB%3Btype%3Dalbum

 <-- Images of both characters.

BONUS KINKS:
.Oviposition, especially when paired with tentacles.
.Dinosaurs of any kind.
.Pet play.


RULES:
.No underage stuff, i won't do ERP with anyone under 18 or with characters under 18.
.Kinks are negotiable, but there is a hard 'no' on vomit, hyper and hard core inflation (light inflation is ok)
.You must be literate, I write a few sentences to a short paragraph for my responses and I would like the same in return.
.This is to be kept a one time encounter for now, I am not looking for a long term relationship atm and am just looking for some quick fun.

I use mostly Discord, so here is my user name on there: WendigoNasty#5827


----------



## reid minnich (Oct 11, 2017)

sounds like fun. What kind of monster/dino would you prefer?


----------



## PoliteCat (Nov 23, 2017)

Hope ur still cool with a discord request if ur still looking


----------



## CB Nano (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds like a load of fun! You still looking for a partner?


----------

